# Advice on Possible LGD Purchase



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

DH and I have been thinking about adding a livestock guardian of some sort for quite a while, but we haven't found the right one. We've been leaning more towards a llama or possibly a donkey, since we aren't really dog people and don't have much time for training, but we want a proven guardian, which has been difficult to find around here. I recently saw this ad on a local FB group and wanted some input. 

First of all, does anyone have experience with a cross like this? They're all LGDs, but I only know a bit about Great Pyrenees and basically nothing about the other two. 

Second, I know that an LGD shouldn't really be unsupervised with livestock until they're about 18 months old, but how much further training and time would be required. We were talking about possibly keeping the pup in a 10x10 we have next to the goats and letting him have supervised time in with the goats, but I don't know if that would be sufficient. 


LGD FOR SALE. born Jan. 2015. Edward "NED" is a blend of Karakachan/GP/ASD. He's a great dog, He's been raised with goats since birth. He'll make a great protector for someone needing a LGD for their livestock. He has never jumped over, climbed out, or dug under fencing.
He has been with goats since birth and even does well with the occasional free range chicken that crosses the field. Although, being young, he does need some supervision and continued training.
He is happiest with the goats. He is friendly with family but is wary and barks at strangers. We have not socialized him much, wanting him to be focused on his charges. He has never been in the house or away from the goats except for the vet visit. He has been in the truck a few times, walks on a leash, He is UTD on puppy shots, had a rabies shot on 7/11/15. 
Location: Greenville, SC Price:$300


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would be leary of buying a 9 month old LGD. He is exposed to _their herd_ to protect _their_ goats. I'm not sure if it'll still be as dangerous given he's a 9 month old, but usually they do not adjust to another herd and they will attack goats in a new herd.
If it does work out, it can be a PITA to keep any pup from chasing goats or nipping at their faces.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

So do you think it would be better to start from scratch with a just weaned puppy? If we could separate this one from our herd indefinitely, how hard would it be to train him to protect our goats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it would be easier with a weaned puppy, then they grow up knowing that your goats are his family and he needs to protect them. I'm not sure about this particular pup though, as I don't know his temperament or how bonded he is to their herd. But since LGD are not socialized like normal puppies, he would probably take a while to come around to you too.
Though if you are to get a guardian animal, I would go with a llama for the sole reason that they have a harder time of breaking a newborns leg if they happen to step on them.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Hmm, so much to consider onder: I saw some LGD pups a few weeks ago nearby, but we didn't think we'd have the time to train them. 

I asked the person selling him if he had any issues and why they're selling. She said, "He has no issues, he's a wonderful dog. He is a little shy of people, more so than his brother, would rather be with the goats anytime. To me that is a plus. but if you coax him or bribe him with food smile emoticon he comes right up to you. I guess the main reason is that we have too many dogs and we are keeping his brother, Max." I'm not sure if that means run away or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would go to the farm and watch him around the goats.

He has been started and they will not attack a goat, if they have been around goats since birth and corrected quickly.
I bought a 5 month old pup a few months ago and he needs to be watched and corrected from time to time, but that is just part of them growing and learning. But correction is critical. If you cannot watch the dog, remove him until you can.
Now if this pup attacked a goat, drew blood, that is another story. My LGP is now 9 months old and still needs corrections from time to time, but is doing well. 

I also bought before him a 2 year old LGD, he was raised around goats and never needed correction. So having to start from baby baby, doesn't always have to be.

Go watch the pup, if he messes up badly in front of you , then you will know. If they do not want to let you observe, then that is a red flag.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I also like the suggestion to ask to see him with his herd.

He is still a pup, so you will still need to supervise. But you would be 6-7 months closer to a safe and stable dog than if you went with a just weaned puppy. 

Your idea for the kennel and supervised visits is good. It will help him bond to your goats as long as you are persistent. (Make him stay with the goats, don't let him come up to the house etc.)

I think it is worth a shot to go see him and his owners. If you like him, and his owners, it might be a great match!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I started with a weaned puppy and then a month later added her older sister. Both did awesome, very few problems that needed correcting.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We're going to see him tomorrow evening. They're close by, so I figured it was worth a look.

I'd really love a guardian llama, but I haven't found anything around here that's close to our budget (which is next to nothing). I'm still a bit leery of having dogs in general, but we'll see.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Good luck! I hope you enjoy your trip! Let us know how it goes.

Just as a side note, as inviting and "easy" as a llama may sound, it may not give the protection you are looking for. At the end of the day, llamas are still prey. They may not provide the protection your goats need if predators don't find them a threat.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

As it turns out, they seem to have sold him before we went, so I guess that's settled. We did find an ad for a 19 month old one who's currently protecting sheep, but the owners are selling all of the sheep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

There's also one that's a year and a half old and, apparently, great with goats, sheep, and kids, but has a history of killing chickens. Some people on an LGD group on FB don't think it should be an issue since we don't have any poultry. Is that true?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I would think that if it is okay with sheep, goats and kids, (and you don't have poultry) she should be fine with you. It shouldn't escalate to killing or bothering the bigger stock. (Unless the dog is unstable, which is unlikely). And it may grow out of chicken chasing, especially if you are willing to work with it. It is still a puppy after all.

In the end, it is what you are comfortable with. I would go meet the dog(s) you are interested in, and if you click, great! If not, walk away. Just my two cents at least!!!

Good luck!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Well, we met the dog and we're definitely not getting him. We got there and walked up to the fence without a bark. When we went in, the first thing he did was excitedly jump on us (and didn't listen when told no). He then proceeded to run around asking for attention from all of the people while ignoring the goats. He definitely seems to be more of a pet, which is a far cry from the trained LGD they were offering. 

We're also seeing one on Sunday on the way back from our anniversary trip. She's a 19 month old LGD who was protecting sheep, but they're selling the sheep and moving, so she needs to go too.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh, well, that is kinda crappy. At least you knew it was a "no!"

Good luck with the next dog. 

And Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------

